# Possible Cancer



## RIstream

It has been 4-5 years since we last posted. I guess we just got busy living life with Cooper. He has been THE BEST Hav for almost 10 years. He is sweet as can be and everyone he meet loves him. We always say "Everyone loves Coopie".... Everything changed for us in an instant 3 days ago. We noticed his belly was bloated. Actually if we look back at the many pics we take of him it looks like it started in January but became very noticeable about a week or so ago. We took him to our vet and they came back with the scariest news, tumors. They referred us to a medical hospital and told us to go right away. We arrived at 8:30 pm and were told the radiologist wasn't on so we could either leave Coop for monitoring or take him home and come back at 7 am. We took him home, He had a good night's sleep and we returned at 7 am. It was a long day waiting for the results but we finally heard. He has one mass on his spleen, not awful because removing the spleen is not too bad. But there was also another mass that they couldn't tell if it was part of the spleen mass or a separate mass. 
As you can imagine our emotions are all over the place. We spoke to our vet and then went and spoke to the Dr at the hospital. There are a lot of if's and we are so confused. If it's not cancer and can be removed he can live many more years. If it is cancer and they can get it all out he can still live pretty long. If they go in and can only get the one from the spleen and the other is too impacted it would only be a matter of months. If they find more when they go in we could be faced with having to make a decision right there. The only way to know if it's cancer is to to try surgery. We've been told that it probably is cancer but can't be sure without surgery. 
Do we put him through surgery? I can't just put him down without knowing, If it's not he has many more years. I don't want to put him through hell. Our minds are swirling while our hearts are destroyed.. 
We sat with Coop for 2 hours last night in the hospital. He seemed so normal and happy. We decided on the surgery... we have to give him a chance.. The surgery is today. They will call with a time. I want to be there when they do it. If it turns out bad and we have to let him go, I want to be with him. I can't have him go alone, with just strangers around.
None of this was even on the radar 3 days ago....I can't believe this happening now, so fast.


----------



## davetgabby

hugs


----------



## hlang

I can't imagine how overwhelmed you must be feeling as you face this day. Praying for comfort and peace for you all.


----------



## RIstream

I guess this day/time is way in the back of your mind from the beginning. We dread it. I used to read some posts from folks who were going through it and thought, how awful, at least Cooper is a baby and we won't have to deal with this for years... The years went by quick. I always thought we'd have him with us for like 14-15 years. He'll be 10 on April 8th, it feels way to soon. I would tell you to hug and enjoy every minute with your babies but I know you already do. We did, spoiled him rotten! Yet we're sitting here today, waiting for surgery and praying wishing we could do it all over again.

Thank you for the prayers...


----------



## Layla's Mom

I am so, so sorry! I am praying for the best outcome and a speedy recovery for little Cooper. Know you are doing the best for Cooper and God will be embracing him tight. Hugs!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

Many,many hugs. Praying for Cooper.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Many prayers coming for Cooper and you.


----------



## Tux's Mom

Stay as positive as you can around him. He has no clue why you are sad/frightened. He lives in the moment. You of course are looking toward the future even it that future is tomorrow. The best gift you can give him is for him to feel your happiness at being with him (so he doesn't take any of this personally). For all you know, this may turn out okay. If not, you know you will have given to him the love and happiness he has given to you. My prayers are with you.


----------



## RIstream

Thank you Tux's mom. We are trying to stay positive. We haven't been able to see him today. Our wish is that we get to see him again.


----------



## Henry&Kate

I am so very sorry. Wishing for the best outcome for Coopie. And keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## RIstream

Thank you all.


----------



## Tux's Mom

We've been in your situation as I'm sure most on this Forum have experienced. There is a huge lump in my throat for you. Please keep us informed if you can. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Genie1000

I am sending all good thoughts and prayers for a good outcome for Cooper❤


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Hi Donna and Brian, I am writing this with a lump in my throat and my stomach churning. I understand what you are going 100%. We lost our little 18 month old pup Hershey to Intestinal Lymphoma this past September 15th. It was literally overnight with no signs of illness. He went downhill so fast there wasn't even the option of surgery, he would not have survived. My heart is breaking for you, it is the most painful thing to go through with a beloved animal that you can't explain it to. Your emotions I am sure are all over the place. Shock, sorrow, hopefulness, guilt, all of it. You are probably numb and going through the motions, hearing the doctors, but like it is a bad dream. Nothing I can say will help what you are going through, but please know the people on this forum will cry with you or breathe a big sigh of relief with you and they will be there for you whenever you need to pour your heart out. Believe me I know. I am crying for you as I write this and I want everything to be ok with every fibre of my being. I hope Cooper comes out of this and has a lot more happy years with you. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Molly120213

Sending prayers for Cooper and a good surgical outcome. Sending hugs for you and your family.


----------



## RIstream

Ollie's mom, THANK YOU. We haven't been on the forum in so long so we never saw the story about Hershey. But as I was surfing around earlier I saw it and read all of your posts in the thread. I was very happy to see your response here. You are right that it sounds familiar. I hope we are making the right decisions for Cooper's good, not ours. I keep second guessing myself but have to give him a chance. The one thought that's killing us as we sit here at home is that we may never bring Coop home. It's beyond heartbreak. You describe it so well because it is so fresh for you. I'm know this brought you back to your tough time so thank you for reaching out. It means the world to us. 
Coming on here has been a help today and we appreciate everyone for taking the time to care. Cooper surgery is happening between 3 and 3:30. Please be thinking about him...


----------



## hlang

Ollie's mom said everything I am thinking. I've been there too and you are in my prayers as you wait for news.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

I will definitely be thinking about all of you and sending as many posititive thoughts your way as I can muster. Please don't second guess yourself. You love Cooper deeply and any decisions you have made or will make come from your
heart and you are making them based on that love and caring. You can only do what is humanly possible with the information the experts give you and every decision is heartwrenching and very scary and always has unknowns that leave you with that second guessing nagging feeling. I want you to know guilt consumed me for a long time. Sleepless nights going over everything again and again because I thought how could I not have known sooner. Don't be like me. Time made me accept the fact that I absolutely had no indication and we did everything we could as soon as we knew. You have done the same. Don't carry any blame for this you are doing everything you can for Cooper and whatever happens you are doing all you can in every way you can. Please keep in touch on the forum we will all be waiting to hear. Agains lots of hugs, hang in there, we are all with you.


----------



## Sheri

I just read this, and am also holding you all and Cooper in my thoughts. He is probably still in surgery or possibly out by now. I am holding my breath, hoping that Cooper will be with you for more years, or at the worst, that you are with him at the end. I am so sorry.


----------



## kbritt

Keeping Cooper in my prayers. It makes me so sad to know that this is part of "The contract" we agree to by loving these beautiful kids. It is heart-wrenching.


----------



## RIstream

Update... Cooper pulled through!!
Although there is a way to go, for today we got the best possible result. They found two separate masses. The large one was on his spleen so they got it all and took his spleen, The other smaller mass was not attached to any organ but to a lymph gland. They think they got all of both and didn't see any other masses or even bumps. Of course there is no way of knowing, that if it is cancer, did it spread. But it's out for now and he's coming home in a few days. We just have to make it through the night.
After testing the masses there are 3 possible results. One, it is an aggressive cancer. If so he will have months but at least we know and we can make his last months incredible and we can say goodbye on our terms. Second, its a non aggressive form of cancer and he'll have many months to a couple of years. Third, they aren't cancerous and he lives as long as he's meant too. Results in 1-2 weeks. In the end, they got it all out and he's coming home. As good as it could get today for Coop. 
On another note the hospital, Tufts, was incredible. We didn't want him to be alone so we went to be there. We also wanted to be with him if it turned bad and we had to let him go, even though the doctor said we wouldn't want to remember him that way. There was no way we would let him go alone. They called to say the surgery would start around 3 so we arrived at 3:05 and we told the receptionist why we were there and she us wait in the waiting room. A minute later she asked if we wanted to see Cooper because the surgery hadn't started yet. We were thrilled!! He walked in and was waggin his tail and happy. He was a little sluggish but otherwise good. We got to spend 15 mins holding him and kissing him. We rocked him to sleep and he slept for 10 mins while we rocked him. He got to relax and know we were there before they came and took him in to operate. I remember thanking god that if that was goodbye, at least we had the chance. We went back to the waiting room an sat. If they came out quickly it was bad news. So every time the door opened our hearts sank. Then it took longer and longer. After an hour we were thinking with every minute that passes it's a good thing. After an hour and a half the Dr. came and gave us the news. She brought us in a room and carefully went through everything they did and what was happening next. She then said that they don't normally do this but they wanted to let us see him. We went back and he looked like an angel.
So for now he's resting and we still have our Coopie. Thank you all for caring. Special thank you to Ollie's mom. Your words held us together today when all we could do was cry. Please keep Cooper in your prayers. Thank you


----------



## RIstream

Coop in recovery....


----------



## hlang

Rejoicing with you


----------



## RIstream

Thanks again everyone. I was climbing the walls and feeling like I was coming unglued waiting. We were looking at pictures and trying to stay positive but crying that we never got to say goodbye. Then somehow I remembered the forum, logged on and started typing. Then you all came to our rescue.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

I am just bawling my eyes out with pure joy for you. I know it is not over, but every minute is so precious and whatever the results are you are still miles ahead from this morning. I hope with everything in me that it is benign, but if not you still have your boy for now and you have the precious luxury of knowing what is ahead and can cherish every day. I am just so very, very happy for you guys, you have no idea. I have been checking this forum many times to see if you had posted. I can tell by your writing you are in a much better place. Thank you so much for your understanding about our little Hershey and please don't stop posting we have a vested interest now in Coopie, he is our own now, so you must let us know how he doing and what his future holds. Again so happy for you both, and for Cooper.


----------



## Sheri

Wonderful news, as good as it can get after this exhausting time. Yes, keep us posted now, we'll be watching.


----------



## Paddington

Hi there,

I just saw your post. Was crossing my fingers scrolling through hoping there would be a positive outcome at the end. So thrilled for you. Do let us know when you get the results back. 

Hugs.


----------



## Henry&Kate

Such good news! I'm so happy Cooper will be coming home with you. Please do let us know the test results. We're rooting for your boy.


----------



## Cassandra

So happy for you that this stage went so well. All the forum participants will be pulling for you guys.


----------



## krandall

I am so happy for you! The future is always unknown, (for any of us!) but for now, your little guy is safe, and will soon be back in your ams! Prayers for good news and a fast recovery still coming!


----------



## Cmward

Keeping good thoughts for Cooper and his family. Sounds like he was quite the trooper through all of it. Keep us updated.


----------



## davetgabby

hope for more good news.


----------



## ShamaMama

I'm still crying, first with fear/stress, but now with relief! So glad to hear the surgery went well. We will all be interested in hearing the results in 1-2 weeks. Yes, Ollie's Mom knew just what to say. She's a strong woman, and I'm so happy she's back in the forum (with new baby Quincy!) Shama is sitting on my lap as I type. She's finally (approaching age three) showing some signs of being a lap dog! Cuddle Cooper for us!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Oh I'm so happy for you and I have tears in my eyes. Of course more prayers are coming your way for more good news. Non-dog people just don't understand what these little creatures come to mean to us. We, on this forum certainly do and anytime you need to vent, a shoulder to cry on or sign out good news to, we are here for you or anyone else. I feel like doing a happy dance!


----------



## Tux's Mom

I've been holding my breath and praying for the best. I don't think anything is as emotionally draining as when a child or an innocent animal needs us. I was thrilled that you got to see him before his surgery and that he is coming home soon! What a gift! Your postings have put lumps in our collective throats, both from fear, and relief.


----------



## RIstream

Another Cooper update... Sorry for the delay but we were without power since last night and just got it back. We got to visit at 1 pm today. We brought boiled chicken and a favorite toy. When we got to the visiting room Cooper was in there waiting for us. He was wagging his tail and his eyes looked great. He was a little lethargic from the meds and was very tired. We gave him the chicken and he ate it all up!! He was very hungry. We brought a lot and the doctor said "give it all to him!" We gave him a lot and saved some for his dinner. It was great to see him eat so well. We couldn't believe how skinny he looked in the belly area. The doctor came in and spent a while with us. She said the main tumor was 3 lbs!! She gave us an update on how his night went and all of his vitals, all good news. If all goes well tonight we'll be taking him home tomorrow.

I just paused after typing that...I can't believe that I could type that...So lucky

Anyway, she said he has been so good and so sweet. All of the Dr's and nurses love him  . They have been incredible. 

I swear Coop looked relieved to have that out of him. They let us stay for 30 minutes and then it was time to go. The nurse picked him up and let us say goodbye. His eyes looked like they were asking "where are you going?" His eyes were back. At least it felt that way. We want to thank you all again for all of the words, thoughts and prayers. They helped so much more than you know. Hopefully Coop comes home tomorrow. We'll post a homecoming pic


----------



## hlang

So so happy for you all and what an amazing story. I've been watching carefully for your updates A 3 pound tumor?!! And he was wagging and ate all his boiled chicken the very next day. Cooper is one tough lil dude. That kind of surgery would keep me down for a lot longer than 1 day. Keeping you in my prayers for a complete recovery and looking forward to the homecoming pic.


----------



## Molly120213

:smile2:What a great update! He is a strong little guy!


----------



## LailaMom18

Sending lots of hugs and prayers for continued and quick recovery for Cooper


----------



## Tux's Mom

Wow! 3 extra pounds to carry around. I bet he bounces right back! Sounds like your chicken saved the day and you also have a wonderful vet. What would we do without THEM?


----------



## ShamaMama

How much did Cooper weigh before he had the three-pound tumor removed? I bet he's going to be pretty bouncy now!


----------



## Henry&Kate

More good news! Seems incredible he had a tumor that big but I know it's possible. He must have been so happy to see you. 
Hope you're all home safe and sound by this time tomorrow.


----------



## RIstream

Shamamama, he was 18.3 lbs before the surgery. He was 15 lbs for a long time and then went to 17 lbs about 2-3 years ago. He crept up to 17.7-17.8 within the last year and half or so but he never looked bigger until lately. I'm wondering when the tumor started? I guess I would say to watch your babies belly very closely. If you see any "bloating" go to your vet right away. When we look closely at pics it looks like the bloating probably started slowly about 2 mos ago and increased a lot over the last 7-10 days. I really feel like we got him in just in time. If the tumor caused the spleen to rupture he would have internally bled to death according to the Dr's, which they say is a terrible way for a dog to pass. I only wish that we took him when we noticed it initially a week or so ago. So if you notice any change in your pups appearance, don't hesitate.


----------



## RIstream

We just received the night check in call from Cooper's Dr. He's doing great tonight. They stopped monitoring his heart with an ekg and have pulled his pain meds down and converted them to oral. He was eating a late dinner (chicken of course) and was calm and comfortable. She said if the rest of the night goes well she sees no reason why he can't come home tomorrow!!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Wonderful to hear about Cooper and his recovery. That boiled chicken will go down every time haha. I can't believe the weight of that tumor. He is one tough little man. I am so looking forward to his coming home picture. Great news you guys I am so very pleased for you.


----------



## krandall

I’m so glad to hear he’s doing so well and will soon be back home with you!


----------



## Sheri

A 3 pound tumor?! Egads!

I'm so glad that he's doing so well, and thrilled to hear that he should be going home with you tomorrow!


----------



## Zoe093014

wonderful news!


----------



## RIstream

He's ready to come home! We're picking him up at 2 pm. Can't wait!


----------



## Henry&Kate

YAY!


----------



## Tux's Mom

Yippeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## davetgabby

great news. With all he's gone through stress meds antibiotics , you might want to have some pumpkin on hand should diarrhea become an issue.

__
https://49201678233%2Fpumpkin-diarrhea-dog-cat%23.WpwYKejwbIV


----------



## hlang

Wonderful news! I'm sure he will be as relieved to be home as you are to have him home. Prayers for continued speedy recovery.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

This is just the best news ever. Wow - the power of prayer, an attentive Mommy and Daddy and wonderful vets. I am so happy for you and will continue to pray that all goes well. I can't even imagine a 3 lb. tumor in a little dog!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Hooooooraaaaaaay!!!!! Give that little man lots of hugs and kisses from all of us. Send pics and more news as you can. So happy he is going home.


----------



## RIstream

Coop got home at 3. He's been very tired and walking slowly. We can't believe how small he is. When he went in he was 18.3 lbs and when he left today he was 14.3 lbs. The Dr said he lost some muscle but will get it back. As soon as he came in he took the biggest drink I have ever seen him take. Then we fed him some chicken and drank a lot more. Then he went right to the door so I took him out and he did his business good boy! We put a onsie on him so he won't lick his scar which is 4-5 inches long. He's on pain meds which make him sleepy. Once he settled down and got comfortable he slept for a couple of hours. Reading the discharge papers was a little sobering as they talked about the likelihood of cancer. For now we're going to pray for a continued miracle and hope for the best. 
We wanted to let you all share in a VERY happy homecoming.


----------



## Molly120213

Continued prayers for a complete recovery! So happy he is home with you all. Love is the best medicine!


----------



## krandall

Oh, I am SO glad to hear that he is home with you!!! I am so happy for you all. Of course I will pray for the best possible outcome, but, no matter what, he will have comfortable, happy time with you going forward from here. :hug:


----------



## ShamaMama

Welcome home, sweet Cooper!


----------



## Tux's Mom

Thank you for keeping us updated. This has been a white knuckle flight not only for you but for all of us who love our dogs and pray for you and Cooper the best. So glad he is home where he belongs.


----------



## Sheri

So glad he is home, where he feels the love and is most comfortable, and you are, too, with him there. 

He's a beautiful boy, so precious. Thank you for sharing his homecoming. 

We're watching and hoping.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Welcome home sweet boy. He looks so tired, but also relaxed and back to his familiar place where he is comfy. Please, please keep posting, it would be torture not to know how Cooper is doing and how everything goes. In the meantime enjoy your little guy, I know you will and give him a big hug for me.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

What a sweet little guy. I'm so glad for you that he is home. It makes it so much better for both of you. Continued prayers coming for Cooper.


----------



## RIstream

It has been a week since his surgery day. Every day Coop gets better and better. Moving more like himself and his eyes are back. Took him to his regular vet today for a blood test and his blood is stable to a bit anemic. They think his count will rise this week. The hospital said we should get the results of the biopsy within 1-2 weeks so they should be coming any time. We're VERY nervous. We'll keep you all posted. Thank you again....


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

RIstream said:


> It has been a week since his surgery day. Every day Coop gets better and better. Moving more like himself and his eyes are back. Took him to his regular vet today for a blood test and his blood is stable to a bit anemic. They think his count will rise this week. The hospital said we should get the results of the biopsy within 1-2 weeks so they should be coming any time. We're VERY nervous. We'll keep you all posted. Thank you again....


That's great news. Hope Cooper continues to improve. Thanks for taking the time to update.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I've been wondering about Cooper. Still praying for good news on the biopsy. Waiting is so hard.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

So glad you posted, you have been on my mind wondering how Coopie is doing. Next little while will definitely be a nerve racking time. I am still sending all the positive thoughts I can your way and hoping for the best news possible. So glad the little man is getting to feel more like his old self. I bet the cuddles are helping.


----------



## krandall

I'm so glad to hear he is feeling better. All fingers toes and paws are crossed here that you get good news from the biopsy


----------



## Heather's

So sorry that Cooper had to have surgery. Good to hear he is feeling better every day. I know this must be a very difficult time for you. I will keep you and Cooper in my thoughts.


----------



## Sheri

Thanks for the update, I've been checking every day, thinking "no news must be good news." Glad he's regaining his old self, and hoping the biopsy results are good news.


----------



## Bowie's Mom

Yay, I'm happy to hear the good news, praying it continues!


----------



## Marni

How did I miss this real life drama until today? My eyes were so blurry with tears by page three I accidently skipped to six and knew he made it through surgery to remove a 3lb tumor! Back I paged to read wonderful words of compassion and encouragement. Gorged on the pictures. I have nothing to add... except, go team HF, go!


----------



## RIstream

Cooper update... Late yesterday afternoon we received a call from the hospital with the news about Coop. We didn't get the good news that we were hoping and praying for. Although he doesn't have the bad cancer they thought he might have, he has another very rare and aggressive cancer, Histiocytic Sarcoma. We need to talk to the Oncology Dr, but from what the surgeon said, If we decide to treat him with chemo, they want to start tomorrow. If he responds to chemo he could have 3,4-5 months potentially. If not, less. Now all the questions in our heads about what to do and how we want him to live out his days. We'll know more after talking with the other Dr's.

For a week we had a reprieve from this hell. Allowing ourselves to feel the hope and know that Coop would somehow pull through. He was going to be the miracle. With every day that passed without bad news there was still hope. Then the call and our hearts are shattered even more, if that's possible. We feel so bad for him. we look in his innocent little eyes and wonder if he has any idea. I'm so angry! Why Coop. Why this awesome, friendly, gentle soul?? God wants him back. We aren't ready. I'm not sure we ever will be. 

We know you've all been wondering, hoping and praying with us so we wanted you all to get this update. We appreciate all of your kind thoughts and prayers for our Cooper.


----------



## Marni

I am so very sorry for your and Coop's suffering. Get and give what joy you can during this awful time.


----------



## Tux's Mom

I believe God sends us his little ones to help us become better humans. My mother died of Alzheimer's but in the course of her terrible disease, my father learned to be more patient, loving and kind in spite of the changes in her demeanor. Cooper is a gift to you, although not as long as you would want. This challenge is yours to take and do with the best you can......love Cooper and hide your sadness. He doesn't know his fate, and his final days will be okay as long as he doesn't have to suffer. Keep that in mind. I'm sure the vets will give you the best advice. Let Cooper go back to God when its time. That is a gift as well. Wishing you the best in these difficult times. Keep the faith.


----------



## Molly120213

I am so very sorry to hear this news and my heart is breaking for you. Sending love and prayers during this difficult time. I know you will cherish every minute you have left with him.


----------



## Sheri

I'm so sorry to read this, and to know the hard decisions you have to make for his good.


----------



## davetgabby

hugs


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

This is so heartbreaking. I believe that dogs live in the moment and have no concept of the future. It is so hard for us as their lives are so short compared to ours and I know the pain you are feeling. Cooper, however, has no concept of what is going on. He is living in the moment as we all should. I'm praying for you and also continuing to pray for Cooper.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Donna and Brian, this is heartbreaking news and I am so terribly sorry for this outcome. I know how devastated you are and your heads and hearts are battling each other. Take a deep breath when you talk to the doctors so you can clear your heads and hear everything they say. The hardest part of your decision will be making the right decision for Coop even if it means the worst decision for you. When we had to make the decision about Hershey my words to the doctors were please be brutally honest with me I need it to make the best decision for Hershey. The doctors did what I asked and although it wasn't what we wanted to hear I knew in my heart it was the kindest thing we could do for a little guy that had no quality of life left. Have many questions and write them down. You will forget them in the emotional meeting with the doctors and write down their answers as you won't remember everything they tell you. Oh how I wish you weren't going through this, I am just gutted and sobbing hearing this news. I wish I could just wrap my arms around you and help you through this. This is a special kind of hell we go through when our pets are so ill and I don't think I have ever felt so useless, knowing there was nothing I could do to make it all better. I am so very, very sad and sorry you have to go through this. Hugs to you both and a special kiss and hug to Cooper. Please let us know what the doctors say I will be thinking about you all constantly.


----------



## krandall

The others have already said it, but I will say it again. I am SO sad for you. But Cooper doesn’t know, and doesn’t have any concept of length of life. He wants to be comfortable, happy and LOVED. And you are doing that for him. I am sure that with the help of the vets, you will make the decision that is best for you and for Cooper, medically. Then make every day he has left the best, happiest day it can be. YOU work to be happy roo. Take lots of pictures of your time together. 

The life of our fur kids is never long enough, no matter how long they are with us. :grouphug: We are all here for you, and will be, every step of the way.


----------



## ShamaMama

I am so sorry to hear your latest news. My eyes are full of tears. Everyone has given good advice, and I know you will make the best decisions for Cooper in the upcoming months. Love to you all, and kisses and cuddles to sweet Cooper.


----------



## RIstream

Thanks for the support everyone. Ollie's mom again, all the words that we need to hear, like it or not. Well said Tux's mom. Cooper is most definitely a gift from god. What he has brought and done for our family is truly incredible. We'll check back in after we go to talk with the Dr tomorrow.


----------



## hlang

I'm so sorry to hear this news and am praying God gives you peace with whatever decision you make, and His comfort as you go thru the day tomorrow.


----------



## Paddington

Thinking of you and Cooper.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

Words fail me right now, but I want you to know I am thinking of you and Cooper.


----------



## Genie1000

Thinking of you❤


----------



## RIstream

We visited the Oncologist yesterday and we decided to start treatment for Cooper. Honestly, we expected to go and hear he had a few good months left and with treatment he could get 3 more but be sick. So we had talked a lot over the weekend about Coop's quality of life over quantity and thought quality was much better. The Dr said that Coop's cancer was aggressive and left untreated he would probably last about 2-3 months. With treatment and if he responds, he expected 6+ months before it returns and his quality of life shouldn't be effected. He said 3 out of 4 dogs do not experience any side effects at all and those that do usually have nausea for a day or two. The treatments (chemo), still having a hard time saying that word, will be alternating between a pill and an IV every 3 weeks. So he received an IV yesterday and will get a pill in 3 weeks. There will be 6 total treatments (3 each) over 18 weeks. Honestly that is much less treatment than we thought he would go through. 
The Dr. seemed more confident in Coop's success because during surgery they removed all of his tumors and didn't have to leave any behind. We also asked about total success, remission instead of just lengthening his life. He said it is a very small % but there is a chance. With the tumors gone and a small chance we decided to try. We have to give Coop the chance. 
When the Dr took his leash he just looked back at us, looked up at the Dr and trotted away with him like his happy self. When the assistant brought him back, he was wagging his tail and thrilled to see us. She said, he did great, I wish all of our patients were like him. The Dr said he practically feel asleep during the treatment and was a great patient. Of course, "Everyone loves Coop"


----------



## Paddington

Thanks for posting. So glad to hear he is happy. Do keep us updated on how he is going over the next few months.


----------



## krandall

I do know from the experience of friends that many dogs tolerate chemo very well. And if it gives him a chance at a longer COMFORTABLE life, of course you are doing the right thing! You and Cooper will continue to be in our prayers. Make sure you keep us posted!!!


----------



## Genie1000

Sending love and healing energy your way!❤


----------



## Henry&Kate

Much love to you and Coop. 

None of us know our futures. It’s good for all of us to remember that for certain we only have this day, this moment to make the most of. You’ve had the worst kind of reminder of that. Enjoy that delightful little fellow. I know I’m going to make sure Henry gets some special time today. because I’ve been reminded too. 

I hope very much that Coop falls into that small percentage that go into remission and also that he has an easy time with his treatment.


----------



## Sheri

It is good you have found the best option for all of you. Thank you for keeping us up on how he's doing. I love hearing that he's still your happy boy!


----------



## davetgabby

hoping for the best, hugs


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

Thank you for taking the time to update. Many hugs to you and Cooper.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

More prayers coming for Cooper. I was afraid to come back to the thread and read what your next step would be. I pray that there will be a remission. I didn't realize that dogs were not sickened by chemo as much as humans seem to be. That's good news. Thank you so much for letting us all know. We are here for you and Cooper.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Hi Guys, from everything you have said I think your decision is absolutely the right thing for Cooper. My biggest concern would have been his quality of life on treatment, but it sounds like that is not going to be an issue and Cooper can go on being the happy little man he has always been. Although remission is a very outside chance, stranger things have happened and treatment is certainly going to give you precious time with your sweet boy. This will sound very strange, but I envy your position. I wish I had had the time with Hershey that you are going to have with Cooper. I know from your standpoint this is horrific and you look at Coop and see a potential ending to your relationship with him. Please don't look at it that way and just treasure every minute. I didn't have that luxury as Hershey went so fast and although I spent a long time cuddling him and talking to him the day we let him go, he wasn't our boy at that stage and it would have been wonderful to have spoiled him a little more had we known in advance. It wouldn't have mattered to Hersh it would have just been healing for me. Our dogs are spoiled anyway as are all the pups on this forum, but take it from someone who wishes everyday I had known Hershey was sick, you really do have a gift in knowing. I know you will use it to the max and Cooper is going to be one spoiled happy little man. Please, please keep posting guys. It means a lot to hear how you are all doing.


----------



## Marni

Glad to hear the first treatment was not stressful for Coop. When you say everyone loves Coop, you aren't just whistling dixie. My fingers and toes are crossed.


----------



## RIstream

Henry&Kate, I'm glad this mess helps you hold your Henry a little tighter today. They deserve it! Jackie, the way the Dr's explained it to us is the reason for Chemo in dogs is to extend life not necessarily save it so the doses are much less and can be adjusted down if they do get sick. 
Ollie's Mom, It's hard to feel lucky in the middle of all of this but we started feeling that way after the surgery and then more as time goes by including yesterday when Coop came trotting out after treatment. Then reading your post made me stop and think more. No matter what happens, yes we have our happy little guy, we have the gift of time and we can spend whatever time Coop has doing the things we love to do with him. And no matter how small, we still have hope. If he had gone that night of his surgery it would have been much worse. Thanks for the perspective and we are truly sorry that you lost Hersh so suddenly. 
Cooper has been great all day today. Eating great and going to the bathroom just fine. Good news so far.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ollie's Mom - you have said that so well.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Thanks Jackie, and Brian and Donna I am so, so happy Cooper is just being a typical happy little Havi. Your attitude and bravery through all of this is amazing. Cooper is a lucky boy. Thank you so much for letting us be a part of such a private and painful part of your lives. Cannot wait to hear more happy Coopie stories in the weeks to come.


----------



## RIstream

I received a private message and it reminded me that we haven't been on to update in a while, sorry. So far Coop has been doing very good with his treatments. He doesn't seem to be getting sick from them and he's been eating great. His blood test results have been great too. He seems like a happy little guy. The last few days he seems like something isn't right. He's been making sounds the last two mornings like he's going to vomit and then doesn't. When I came home today I found some vomit. I hope it's just the meds but we are scared of what it could be. He goes in Monday for another treatment. We're hoping this is just a small bump in his recovery. It's a weird place to be, trying to be positive and enjoy every minute but being scared at the same time. We just try to make sure that he knows and feels how very much we love him. We look into his eyes and wonder what's going on inside. Does he have any idea what he's battling. It breaks our hearts. I haven't cried in a long time but tonight I am. Praying more too.....


----------



## ShamaMama

Thank you for the update. Thinking of you . . .


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Hi Donna and Brian, thank you for posting and letting us know how Cooper is doing. I hope like you he is just having a bad day from meds. Trust me, Cooper is handling this much better than any of we humans would. I am sure he is just enjoying all the love you are giving him. I send you my strongest healing thoughts for your precious boy. I am so glad to hear from you. Thank you for that. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Genie1000

You are in our thoughts. I truly believe our animal family members teach us about living in the moment. You are such a great puppy parent! I can feel the love you have for Cooper so I know he can. Enjoy everyday ❤ Take lots of pictures and cherish the time! Thinking of you and sending love ❤


----------



## Milo's Mom

So happy to hear that you got the best possible news. I will be hoping and praying for positive test results. In the meantime, enjoy every minute with your beautiful boy.


----------



## Tux's Mom

I believe most of us have been in your spot. We all know what we sign on for, but the love and lessons we gain from the eventual road bumps, far outweigh the struggles against the fates. God is dog spelled backward. There is a time and place for every purpose. Keep the faith, and know that the best you can give Cooper is your love. You seemed to be accomplishing that quite well. My heart goes out to you.
Nancy


----------



## davetgabby

hugs


----------



## Sheri

Thank you for checking in and letting us know how things are going. Sending hugs from Tucker and me, too.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I am so glad for the update and I am continuing prayers for a positive outcome and recovery. I know how hard it is for you. Sometimes I wish we could all just live in the present like our precious dogs.


----------



## Molly120213

Sending prayers and hugs for you and Cooper.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

Thank you so much for taking the time to update. I will continue to pray for your family.


----------



## krandall

Thanks for letting us know how Cooper is doing. Our prayers and healing thoughts are still with you and him every day!


----------



## havix2!!

*possible cancer*

I have just read all of your postings about Cooper. I truly know how sad and shocking this is since I am going through the same horrible experience with my 10 year old female havi Sadie. She is being treated for hemangiosarcoma at Angell. We must live nearby since Cooper is at Tufts (in Grafton?).

Sadie had a mass removed from within her abdomen, discovered at her annual checkup this past February when I reported frequent urination. When the ultrasound and needle biopsy indicated a mass, we had surgery to remove it. She did very well in surgery but the pathology report found cancer. She has now had 2 of the 6 chemotherapy sessions, with 4 more to go. She is tolerating it very well, but if that changes and it reduces the quality of her life, we will stop them.

Dogs do not survive this type of cancer. Surgery and chemo, on average, give them 4 to 6 months. She is also taking I'm Yunity and Yunnan Baiyao, two Chinese herbs recommended by the oncologist.

I do not know anything about Cooper's cancer, but it sounds similar except that he may have more of a chance of survival. Sadie's cancer is a common canine cancer - but mostly occurs in certain breeds such as Goldens and Portuguese water dogs and other larger breeds. Have any other members of this forum heard much about this cancer in havis?

I am shattered by her situation and just try to spend as much time as I can with her. She is a very sweet and lively dog, full of life, and continues to be so despite this illness.

I am looking into any other treatments. Does anyone know of anything? I would try anything that would not reduce the quality of her life and that is safe. I have read about immunotherapy with an autologous vaccine developed from the tumor. The company that develops the vaccine is licensed to do so in every state of except MA and NH. I don't know why! My vet is looking into it and we could be set up to go to a nearby state, if it is viable. She can still have the current chemo with doxorubicin but we would have to see if a tumor recurs from which they could grow the vaccine. It must be a current tumor and the one they removed is no longer " live".

I have had other dogs but we were fortunate that they lived a long life. Knowing my special girl's life will be shortened by this dreaded disease is overwhelming. I try hard to be positive and enjoy my time with her. As is true of most dogs, she is intuitive and picks up on my moods so I need to stay happy for her and not let this situation ruin the time we do have.

I hope Cooper is feeling better after his intestinal upset.


----------



## ShamaMama

havix2!!, I am very sorry to hear about Sadie. Stay strong.


----------



## havix2!!

*photo of Sadie and Estie - I don't know how to post it*

I don't know how to post a photo but I will keep trying.


----------



## Marni

I am sorry to hear about wonderfully named Sadie and want you to know I am here for you.


----------



## Meli

Hugs!

I'm new here and just read through all these posts. We had to say goodbye to our Lulu almost 2 years ago because of cancer. I know how heartbreaking this all is, and I just wanted to extend my prayers for Cooper!


----------



## jessegirl

Sending HUGS, prayers, and love.


----------



## RIstream

Cooper update... Yesterday our nightmare started over again. Coop has been doing so well we convinced ourselves that he was going to be the long shot. Maybe we were just in denial because there was still a chance. We brought him yesterday for his 4th treatment. We were very nervous because they were going to give him a chest xray and ultrasound first, to see if anything had come back. We got the call that his chest xray showed 2-3 spots on his lungs but they hadn't done the ultrasound yet. We went to talk with the doctor in person. By the time we got there the ultrasound was done and there was more bad news. It looks like it has spread to his liver as well. The doctor explained that we could try a different chemo weekly and if it worked it would add 2-3 months to his life. I asked, "so that means this is not going away?" He said no it is not, it is very aggressive. After more questions and talking we decided to stop ad bring him home. We do not want Coop's last months to be filled with going back and forth to the vet etc. 

His discharge papers state, "Cooper's prognosis is poor, likely less than 2 months" 

That is SO heartbreaking to read and type. We are devastated. He still seems so healthy but we now know it won't last. I look at him and wonder if he knows what is going on inside of him. It doesn't seem like he does... Our emotions are all over the place but the feeling of helplessness is the worst part. I feel like we are just sitting here waiting for the end. We want to be with him every waking moment. When is the right time going to be? When it is the right time, we want to have it done at home where he feels safe and comfortable. We can't bear to put him through a last visit to the vet. Sorry for rambling. I can't sort out everything that's swirling in my head. 

The last line of his discharge says "Thank you for entrusting Cooper to us. He is a lovely boy." Of course he is. Everybody loves Coop...


----------



## ShamaMama

I'm crying as I'm typing. I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how you're feeling. Know we are all thinking of you.


----------



## RIstream

Thank you for the thoughts. We have been crying for 2 days


----------



## Sheri

I'm so sad to read this. So sad. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Molly120213

Thinking of Cooper and all of you during this difficult time. Take comfort in the fact that Cooper does not know what is to come. All he knows is that he is safe at home, surrounded by those who love him most. I had to make the difficult decision of when to let my last dog go after she developed renal failure. After a lot of soul searching and long “talks” with my dog I knew when it was time to let her go. It truly is the last act of love we can give our pets when it is time. I am so sorry for all of you and send hugs to you and Coop.


----------



## Tux's Mom

I am so very sorry to hear your sad news. We experienced the same thing with our first Havanese, Hanna. Her organs were failing and in order to keep her stable, I had to hydrate her with subcutaneous injections daily. We were told that dogs in her condition typically had about 3 to 4 months of life remaining. The vet's assessment on timing was accurate and helpful because I began to prepare for the inevitable. I went online and read a lot of Rainbow Bridge blogs and how people dealt with it. Most people advised not to let your dog suffer because YOU don't want to let them go. The greatest love you can give, is to let them go as painlessly as possible. You will know when your dog is suffering and when the time has come. You need to be brave and know you are doing the right thing. I kept Hanna's ashes in a little cedar box and kept her close for at least a year, then we summoned the courage to get another Havanese (Tux). I know Hanna's little doggie spirit is happy to see she has a "brother" now that keeps us happy and occupied. We will all be together some day. I don't believe death is the end. There is a reason dog spelled backward is GOD. They are sent here to teach us love, patience, forgiveness, empathy, and how to live happily, and in the end, how to be brave and deal with sadness and things we can't control. We are all better humans for it.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

I am so sorry about this heartbreaking news. I had been wondering how Cooper was doing. Thank you for taking the time to update us. Much love and hugs.


----------



## davetgabby

thanks for reminding us how to cherish every day. Hugs .


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

My heart breaks for you. It's hard on you when you know the end is coming and you know at some point you will have to grant the final gift to your beloved pet. Sometimes I think it's easier for "us" when it's sudden and obvious when the time is right. I went through this with my last dog. I knew at some point I would have to make the terrible decision. Cooper will let you know when enough is enough. It's so hard for us though.

Some vets will make house visits and that's what we elected to do for Foxy. It made it easier for her and us too. But oh it is gut wrenching.

I will pray for you and Cooper and that you find peace in your hearts. Bless you for being such wonderful, caring parents to Cooper.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Donna and Brian, my heart is breaking, my stomach is churning and my tears are streaming down my face. I am feeling all the same emotions I felt with Hersh. I am so sorry. I just want to wrap my arms around you and sob with you. There is just no magical formula to try to make this easier, it is going to be your life from now till the end and beyond. You will watch him like a hawk and worry and be consumed by it, but you know what, that is what we do and we have to do it, we love them. This is what we sign up for with our pups. The good, the bad and the ugly. Cooper has no idea what is ahead, he just wants his life to be what he is used to and for as long as he feels like Coop that is just what he needs. It is really quite wonderful that Cooper is blissfully unaware of any of this devastating news and he can just be Coop. We unfortunately get to carry the pain for him and the knowledge of what is ahead. I know you are in terrible pain and you are angry (why our Cooper) and you are scared, but you guys did everything you could and tried so hard to change the outcome. You could not have done anymore, so please be at peace with that part of this journey, that you gave your boy every chance. It is out of your control now, but what you can control is how you spend the rest of your time with Cooper and I know you will spoil him and love on him and cherish him even more than you already do. You have been blessed with time and knowledge. Most of us don't get to know in advance that we are going to lose a family member and if we had would probably have changed the way we spent those few precious weeks beforehand. You are getting a very precious gift and I know you will use it to the max. The funny thing is while you are going through this right now, it will feel like torture, certainly not a gift and that you and Cooper shouldn't have to be dealing with this everyday, but a year from now, 5 years from now, you will look back with very happy memories of how you spent the last few months with Cooper and be so glad you did. I hope Cooper feels fantastic for a very long time and has a lot of fun with you guys. I hope you take good care of yourselves through all this and I send you strength, courage and love. Please keep posting. xoxoxo


----------



## Marni

I am so sorry.


----------



## havix2!!

*Having to say goodbye*

As I wrote you earlier, we have been going through the same journey with our much loved Sadie. We are at a similar point in her treatment as you are with Cooper but her ultrasound and chest Xray will be June 12th, a day I am dreading. This coming Tuesday will be her 4th chemotherapy session (doxirubicin).

Your post so articulately expresses feelings, I too, am experiencing. Other than a thinning of her coat, Sadie seems her regular active, sweet, very vocal self - loving and affectionate as always, "healthy". We, too, feel like she could be the rare exception who maybe gets a year beyond the diagnosis but we know realistically this won't happen. There are days we think the doctors made a mistake since she seems so much herself (denial) - but we know they did not. The pathology report on her tumor was decisive. Angell Medical Center in Boston (who have always seen to her care and to that of our other dogs throughout their lifetimes) is to be trusted. It is hard to believe that this disease is growing inside her when on the outside she appears the same as always.

Your decision not to pursue further chemo is compassionate and brave. I feel like I want to do anything and everything to keep her alive longer ... but I don't want her to feel ill or uncomfortable for a moment. So far she has been able to tolerate the chemo without discomfort but I have to sedate her for her chemo sessions since she is so frightened: the oncologist wants her to stay calm. Recently she had a urinary tract infection and is almost done with her two weeks of antibiotic, but that has been the only problem. The dr. said it is not uncommon for this to occur: her immune system is being overtaxed with the chemo and, I guess, the cancer.

I am retired so I am able to spend almost all of my time with her. This is where I prefer to be and I want to be with her if something unexpected comes up. Although we hoped to take a trip this fall, we will not go until this is over. I don't want to be away from her; I don't want her to be with anyone but us when the end comes.

As others have said, unlike people who learn of their diagnosis, she and Cooper are spared the fear of what is to come. We will not let Sadie suffer and hope to arrange her final event to be at home, as you plan to do: the most humane and loving gift we can give to her. It will be very difficult to know when it is time, as it was with our other dogs.

I try hard not to be overcome with sorrow even though I am. It is important that I try to be my regular self as she is so attuned to my feelings (as are most dogs, I think). I do kiss her often, sit right next to her much of the time, talk to her, and play her favorite game - fetch. We take frequent walks, but she gets a bit tired so we are not taking her on as long a walk as in the past.

This is our third family of dogs (we always have 2 - her "sister" Estie seems to have no idea that Sadie is sick) so we have been through losses before. This time, however, seems the worst because our other dogs all lived their full lives, dying from old age.

Cancer is such a scourge, so malevolent, so unfair, stealing the lives of children, adults, animals, and my amazing, loving little havi. I am so sorry for the pain you are living. I wish you have the strength to enjoy every single day you have with Cooper and treasure the love you have shared with him.

Donna


----------



## Barb West

*Happy 1st Birthday*

Our little boy Bijou turned a year old today.


----------



## LoriJack

I have not visited this forum in some time and just read this entire thread tonight. My heart breaks for both of you and I am crying with you. You have to know that Coop has lived a great life with very loving and caring parents. You have done everything possible to help him and extend his time with you. I believe that you have made the very best decisions possible and can only do your best to maintain a happy and loving attitude while you cuddle Coop and make him feel safe and comfortable. There is no possible way you can avoid the grieving process, but please know that all of us here care about you and hope that you can find comfort in knowing that you are not alone.


----------



## Jeanniek

I am so sorry that you, your family and Cooper are going through this. I can not imagine the pain. My thoughts and prayers are with you that as you navigate the steps to take during this difficult time, you find comfort in knowing you are doing the very best for Cooper, wrapping him with love, and that you have much more time with your Cooper than the doctor expected.


----------



## MollyRose

My heart breaks for you and anyone having to go through this horrible disease, It's not right that our furries have to suffer the same fate as humans but it makes sense to me. I believe they are part human too. Deep down. Big hugs. Coop sounds like a wonderful boy and I know he is very much loved.


----------



## amanda d

I’m so sorry to hear about our cooper. I just lost my baby Gracie about 3 days ago and I’m devasted. But she was suffering and we knew when it was time we stayed by her side throughout everything and bay is all you can do. Love them and stay by them. Hugs to you and cooper your in my prayers.


----------



## siewhwee

Am thinking about Cooper, and your family, as you navigate this painful journey. 

My condolences to you, Amanda.


----------



## RIstream

All of you, thank you. Your words have helped and are much appreciated. Ollie's mom and Tux's mom, thanks for your special thoughts. Donna we are sending you prayers as you to deal with all of the emotions and heartbreak. 
We took Coop to his favorite place as a puppy, Chase Farm. It is a HUGE walking trail and fields where they can go off leash and just run. It's been a while since we've been and wondered if he would remember. He loved it. We walked a long way and sniffed everything in site. He didn't run. Just a steady walk. He seems tired. The only symptom we see right now. We stayed for a long time, as long as he wanted. When he looked pooped we headed back out. He got to meet a few other dogs which he loves. As we were almost out we approached someone coming in with a small white dog. The two dogs approached each other and started sniffing away. I asked the owner what type of dog was that ( I already knew) and he said, a Havanese and he's 1. I chuckled and thought, I have never seen another Havanese here. It was almost like Cooper was coming for the last time, while he was coming for his first time. 
We got back to the car and decided to get Coop some ice cream. Not something we normally do but on camping trips we'd always get ice cream and Coop would always get a few last licks, he loves it. We got some and decided to let him have as much as wanted. He only took about 5-6 licks and stopped. There was a diner hooked on to the ice cream shop and I thought, I know what he'd really want! I went in and ordered a plain hamburger. We broke it all up and fed him bites while he sat on my daughter's lap. He ate it all up and LOVED it! Normally he's not a fan of car rides but he looked calmly out of the window all the way home. I watched his eyes most of the way. When we got home we decided to give him a bath. He walked through a lot of dirt and pollen and we could still smell the last hospital visit on him. After that he lay next to us on the couch and took a loooooong nap. It was a bittersweet day, but a great day for Coop.


----------



## ShamaMama

Thanks for sharing your poignant story, Donna. Tears again are in my eyes. Cooper is so lucky to have such a caring family. Take care!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Donna, how wonderful you are. You are doing exactly what you should do. Spoil Cooper as much as you want.


----------



## Sheri

Thank you for sharing that little bit of the journey with Cooper. Tears in my eyes. You are reminding us to live each day fully, and I thank you, as I hug my own sweet, aging, Tucker.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Oh you guys, what a wonderful story of just a fantastic day. I read it over and over. I loved the hamburger and ice cream part. That is what I would have if I was going to spoil myself. You are just the greatest puppy parents ever. I can't wait to hear about more spoiling Coop stories. So glad you let us share your day. Thank you, it warmed my heart so much.


----------



## Molly120213

Thank you for sharing this journey of love with us. I wish you many more special days and moments with your Cooper.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

Absolutely beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tux's Mom

Those are the days and memories to keep in your heart always. Bless little Coop, and you. I'm choking back tears, but Cooper has to be so content after his wonderful, very special day. Stay brave. He will like it that way.


----------



## Jeanniek

The love you share with Cooper is beautiful. I know he is feeling all that love. Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## TnTWalter

so sorry to hear the news. glad you are giving cooper the best last days. xoxo Trish and Winston


----------



## amanda d

that story genuinely brought tear to my eyes. So beautiful that he is able to spend his last days feeling so loved and being with the people he loves. That’s the most you can do for him. Stay strong xoxo


----------



## gelbergirl

Sounds like you are making Cooper as comfortable as possible.
These havanese are beautiful little souls, aren't they . . .


----------



## StarrLhasa

My condolences to all the Havie parents going through this difficult journey and to those whose furkids have already left them. I am so very sorry for the hurt and the tears of your losses.


----------



## RIstream

A little Cooper update.... It's Friday and that has been our day, for the past two weeks, to do something special with Coop. Unfortunately I think we have turned a corner. He has been tired and today he is very tired. Moving pretty slowly going out to potty and going very slow up the stairs. He normally zooms right up. He's not in pain that I can tell but there is something in his eyes. He's still eating pretty well and we are spoiling him with beef and chicken. 
We're not sure when the time is going to be but we know is not too long away. We decided that when it is time we are not taking him back to the vets. We have made arrangements for a vet to come to our home. We do not want his last feelings to be fear. We want him where he is comfortable and feels the most love. Thanks again for listening.


----------



## davetgabby

thanks for update. Careful not to change his diet too much, you don't want him getting diahrea . Hugs.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Hi Donna, Hi Brian, thank you for updating us on little Cooper. You are doing so, so great with him. I can tell you are tuned right in to his needs and are sensitive to the changes and adjusting. Bless your heart for being such loving, caring furparents. I love that you are going to bring a doctor to your home when needed, so thoughtful. Sending you heartfelt hugs and tons of kisses for Coop. Again thanks so much for posting an update, I think about you all the time.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

And loved he is. How thoughtful to put his comfort first. Thank you for sharing this journey. I know it's not easy.


----------



## RIstream

Thanks for thinking about us and Coop


----------



## Molly120213

:crying: Keeping you all in my prayers. I wish Cooper a peaceful journey over the Rainbow Bridge, surrounded by love, when the time comes. I hope tomorrow is a better day. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## havix2!!

I am so sorry to hear that your are starting to see signs of Cooper’s decline. I loved reading about your special day hiking in one of his favorite places. You are fortunate to have him in your life as he has been fortunate to be so loved. Thank you for taking the time to post. Knowing when it is time to end things for him is a wrenching decision but it will be a gift for him. I hope you can stay positive for him however much time he has left. It is so, so difficult to endure this but he won’t suffer.


----------



## Sheri

(((hugs)))


----------



## Genie1000

Thank you for the update. I know how hard this is for you. The love you feel for cooper is evident and I know without a doubt he feels it too.❤


----------



## RIstream

Thinking about Coop and going through some old pics. This one was from when Coop was in a TV commercial with Brian


----------



## RIstream

Just being Coopie Bear...


----------



## krandall

Love seeing him! <3


----------



## RIstream

He always looks so comfy :laugh2:


----------



## RIstream

See what I mean...


----------



## RIstream

Always curious and Thanksgiving at Nana's is the best!


----------



## RIstream

Coop loves the Fall season....Time to chase leaves!


----------



## RIstream

XMAS at Nana's is another favorite


----------



## RIstream

Vacationing in one of Coop's favorite places, Bar Harbor Maine


----------



## RIstream

Mr Photogenic lol


----------



## RIstream

Coop always looks "cool" after the groomer :grin2:


----------



## RIstream

Watching TV with mom


----------



## RIstream

Chase Farm and ice cream...


----------



## RIstream

Sleepy tonight....


----------



## RIstream

0


----------



## Sheri

I love seeing Cooper.


----------



## RIstream

I'm glad! After looking at my phone pics for an hour I realized that 3/4 of my pictures are Cooper. You've all been along for this tough ride so we wanted to make sure we shared some good times. The best times always have Coop in them <3.


----------



## Molly120213

Thanks for sharing all of these pictures of your precious boy with us.


----------



## ShamaMama

Yes, thank you for sharing the photos of dear Cooper!


----------



## Heather's

Such a cutie pie!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

This is so wonderful seeing all these precious pictures of your beautiful boy. I absolutely love it!!! Thank you so very much for posting all of these and if you have the urge, do it again. Enjoyed them immensely. xoxo for Coop.


----------



## krandall

He is such a precious boy, and I think we ALL appreciate that you are sharing this very special if also very difficult time with us. :grouphug:


----------



## Henry&Kate

You're traveling the bitterest and sweetest of roads right now. Thank you for sharing the sweet moments with us.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Awww, what a charmer. I'm so sorry that Cooper's journey with you will end as he starts another journey in paradise. It's a great, but painful gift that you will be granting. Bless you for being a wonderful, loving and responsible havie mom and dad. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## LoriJack

RIstream said:


> 0


I absolutely loved looking at all of these pics of Cooper. He is such a handsome little guy and so sweet. I know that he has given you as much love and joy as you have given him. You are doing all of the right things to fully enjoy him now and to create the sense of peace that I want all of you to feel when he crosses over.

https://ios.pitapata.com/view.php/af2bec47fa170e848ee755cb2af0a5f2/1/4/17.png


----------



## Tux's Mom

You certainly have taken great care of him. His eyes look clear and bright. His coat is shiny. You are wonderful parents and Cooper is lucky to have you both. Thank you for sharing your photos and your journey. Our hearts all go out to you.


----------



## RIstream

Coop sitting up in his bed tonight. He looks good but tired. He's breathing a little funny. Were going to our vets tomorrow just to have his breathing checked. We also want to get some pain killers so we're prepared if he starts to show signs of feeling pain. He's tired but he's trying to be normal. Cooper is such a sweet soul....


----------



## Sheri

Sweet dreams, Cooper and family.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

He's a lovely dog. These guys are so special. You are so good to him. When we were going through the final stages with my beloved Foxy, one thing someone mentioned has always stuck with me. Do not let the last day be the worst day. I pray for you and Cooper on your journey down this path.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Awww Coopie you look so comfy in your little bed. Hope the vet can help with his breathing and make him more comfortable. Very good idea about getting some pain meds in advance. You guys are making really wise decisions. Enjoy your little bed Coop and thanks again guys for the picture.


----------



## RIstream

Today Cooper took a downward turn. He has been showing signs of slowing but this afternoon he changed. He didn't want any snacks and tonight he wouldn't touch his favorite dinner. He's very uncomfortable and his breathing is congested. His eyes look different. He can barely squat to pee. We called our vet and talked for awhile. I guess this is the time. We have an appointment for 10 am tomorrow morning. We can't stop crying. I look around the house and I cant believe this is Coop's last night at home. I look at all of his beds, blankets and toys and cry more. He turned so quick today. I'm scared for him. I feel like I'm leaving him alone from here. Where does he go? I can't wait to see him again. It's hard to handle all of the feelings. Sorry.


----------



## Jeanniek

I am so very sorry. I am also crying, crying for your pain, and for sweet Cooper who doesn't understand why he hurts so much. I am terribly sorry you may not be able to have more time with him. Remember that you have done everything to show him how much you love him, and how very much he means to you You have been a wonderful mom.


----------



## RIstream

Thank you


----------



## Genie1000

I am so sorry. I really have no words. Sending love.❤😢


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

I will be praying for you and your sweet Cooper tonight. Hugs.


----------



## Bowie's Mom

Your family and sweet Cooper are close to my heart tonight. I pray this most difficult time is as easy as possible for you all. We all love our little guys so much and I know how difficult their loss affects our everyday life in the most simplest of ways.


----------



## siewhwee

I am devastated. The time you dreaded has finally arrived. I don't know how to console you, except wish I am there to hug you.


----------



## Molly120213

Thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time. He will go peacefully, surrounded by love, in your arms. Try to take some comfort in knowing that his suffering will be over. I am sorry for the suffering that you all must endure after he is gone. Sending hugs to all of you.


----------



## Barb West

My heart is breaking along with yours and so sorry you’re having to go through this. We to have gone through this with the dog that we had prior to our bijou and it’s a very very hard thing to go through but at our vet it was so sweet and kind because they had a special room for us to say her goodbyes and to hold our sweet Bailey as she went to sleep. I will be praying for you and sweet Cooper and being a very strong believer in Jesus I know that we will see our puppies once again. Blessings to your whole family.


----------



## RIstream

Cooper passed tonight. He couldn't wait until morning. It hurts more than I imagined. 

Coop was the most beautiful soul with the best heart I have ever encountered. 

Run everywhere you want, eat all the chicken you can find and snuggle in hundreds of the most fluffy blankets.

Rest in the sweetest peace Coopie Bear. I can't wait to see you again

April 8, 2008 - June 21, 2018


----------



## RIstream

We miss you terribly


----------



## ShamaMama

Donna and Brian, I am so sorry. Tears are running down my face. I can't imagine how you are feeling. I am picturing him running, eating chicken, and working his way through the blankets though. That makes it somewhat easier. I also take comfort knowing that Kona, Hershey, and so many others were eagerly awaiting his arrival, jumping up and down, barking, and running zoomies. Cooper was truly loved, by you and by all your forum friends. Take care of yourselves. My husband and I are thinking of you.


----------



## RIstream

Thank you all for your thoughts. We are all so emotional right now. So much happened tonight. I can’t believe Coop isn’t here anymore


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Oh my God Donna and Brian, I am so very, very sorry. That little man was the love of your life I know and I am just gutted to find out tonight he has passed. I was reading your post about having the vet come tomorrow and then when I read he had passed tonight it literally took my breath away. I just gasped when I read it. I feel I know you guys because of you kindly sharing your journey with us and my heart is just breaking all over again knowing what you are going through tonight. I wish I had something profound to say to help you through this, but I just have tears. I send you hugs and a wish for peace over the weeks and months to come. Please post if it gets tough or you are just feeling down or just want to share a story. I would love to know how you are doing. Cooper enjoy your zoomies and your chicken and say hello to Hershey for me. Tell him we miss him as much as your Mum and Dad miss you. xoxoxo


----------



## Cassandra

I am so, so sorry to hear this sad news. I know it has been hard for these past few months. Our hearts are all heavy. You gave Cooper so much love and caring thru a difficult time.


----------



## RIstream

Ollie’s Mom... all I can say is thank you for all of your help. The events last night, I’ll never forget. It didn’t happen the way we planned and that’s more heartbreaking. The visiting vet doesn’t work on Fridays so we after talking to our vet, we decided to go there at 10 am Friday morning. After we hung up I hesitated and thought maybe we should go tonight because of how Coop was acting and breathing. We decided on one last night at home. That may have been selfish. The rest of the night Coop’s breathing became more pronounced and labored. We couldn’t stand to see him like this. He was starting to suffer. We called Tuft’s, where his treatments took place. It was the last place we wanted to go with him. It seemed like a cruel twist of fate. Coopie was breathing heavy and we kept praying he’d hold on till we got there. Then he stopped and went limp instantly. He passed, in Brian’s arms, 10 mins from Tufts, around 11 pm. 
We rushed in and they scurried us to a room where 2 Dr’s check his heart. They said yes, he’s passed. We laid him on the fluffy blanket and left us for a while. His eyes were still open and his little tongue was stuck out just a little. We can’t get the last pictures out of our heads. That’s not how this was supposed to go. We’ve been up the rest of the night. Being in this house without our baby is like cruel punishment on top of the worst night. We miss him SO much. Our brave, handsome,loveable beautiful soul is gone. And the feelings are overwhelming


----------



## RIstream

You are so right. He was/is the love of our lives


----------



## gelbergirl

RIstream said:


> You are so right. He was/is the love of our lives


I'm so sorry Cooper passed. He did good for the last few months and you were able to have some very nice memories with him throughout his life. You did the right thing trying to get him to the vet there at the end too. Cooper is now at peace, painfree. He loves you very much.


----------



## Molly120213

I am so very sorry for your loss. Run free, Cooper. 😢🌈


----------



## Tux's Mom

You are doing the right thing. As I type this at 9:30 AM, I know exactly what you are going through. He will fall asleep in your arms, and you will come home to his spirit that will live with you forever. I have the ashes of sweet little Hanna that made it to 13. She had reached that point of suffering when we knew it was time. Its the most difficult but loving thing you will do for Coop. You will miss him terribly and the sharp edge of that emotional pain will dull with time, but the memories will be always be good.
Life is fatal, but the soul lives on. I truly believe that. 

My good friend Shea, had an Akita that her sister, Keani helped care for on occasion. Her sister, died of breast cancer at the age of 36. Shea's Akita passed away years after that. A person who knew both sisters had a dream she felt compelled to tell. She had no idea about Keani caring for the Akita. She dreamt that Keani came to her and said, "Tell Shea I have the dog". The person said, "I have no idea what that meant, would you know?"
Shea of course nearly lost it because she suddenly knew that she would see her sister and her dog again someday. 

Keep the faith. Cooper is in a better place away from pain and suffering. He will be waiting for you at the end of that rainbow bridge.


----------



## Tux's Mom

I just discovered that I was responding to a post rather than reading to the last page. I think Cooper wanted it that way. He died in your arms surrounded by his whole pack. It's the last thing he experienced rather than the smells of a vet's office and the fear that goes with it. You should be relieved that Coop took control. Bless you both. I am choking back tears for you.


----------



## Mikki

I've been where you are. It's heartbreaking. I've had to put down two dogs who were too ill to continue and held them as they passed away, tears flowing. It kept them calm and though extremely difficult I'm glad I was there to the end. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Nothing worse than what you are going through. My heart breaks for you. Here is a wonderful quote by A. A. Milne

"How lucky I am to have something that makes saying goodbye so hard."


----------



## Sheri

I am so sorry for the loss of sweet, precious Cooper.

I'm away from home, crying in my hotel room.

Cooper decided it was time, and wanted to pass in your arms. 

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Heather's

Last night I was thinking of your little guy. I am so terribly sorry...It was meant to be that Cooper was cuddled in your husbands arms. His life was filled with love. Your precious boy is free now from any discomfort. :grouphug:


----------



## davetgabby

he was lucky to have you two. Hugs.


----------



## Molly&Ben

I am so sorry. It is very hard to lose someone you love in what is such a short time, always too soon for us humans. But it is even harder to watch them suffer terribly, so we must let them go when the time comes. I lost my sweet Maltese a few months ago. Often I still feel she is here with me somehow. You will always have your sweet boy as well.


----------



## RIstream

Tomorrow is our final goodbye. In the confusion of last night we talked about having Coop cremated, individually and then have his ashes returned to us. That’s what we wanted. As we were leaving I asked how long until we get his ashes back. They said up to 2 weeks but probably 5-6 days. It didn’t really register until we were driving home and we couldn’t be without his ashes for that long. It bothered me all night. First thing this morning we called the company, Angel View, and after listening to our concern they said they offered a private service where we can say goodbye, wait for a while and then leave with Coop’s ashes. We were relieved. We’re scheduled to be there at 1pm. 
We may have gotten a sign already. Today has been as bad as you would imagine. A short while ago we went and sat on our front porch. Coop loved it out there. Without warning, a glass of wine fell off a perfectly flat table. Strange but ok. We cleaned it up and went to the kitchen sink to clean some more. Outside of our window over the sink are our bird feeders. In a moment of hurt I said, I need a sign! I miss you SO much. Bri walked over and said, Coop will send us a sign when he’s ready, on his terms. When you’re not expecting it probably. All of a sudden a bright red cardinal flew up landed, looked right at us for 4-5 seconds, then flew away. We cried and hugged. Maybe not, but we think it was Coop telling us he made it to heaven and he’s ok.


----------



## siewhwee

Was thinking about you all. Didn't expect this. All that matter to him was that you and your husband with him the whole time. Still so very sorry that he is gone. Take care.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Feel your pain so much guys. I know all too well how you feel. When you said in your post that this was not how it was supposed to happen really hit home with me. How many times I said those words. I get it, but I finally came to the realization that we don't get to decide what is right for our pups, they get to decide when it is right for them. In my case, I didn't want to accept giving up on such a young dog, but when I held Hershey that last time his eyes told me everything. He was telling me he had had enough and wanted to just let go. Coop chose his time and he decided being in Brian's arms was a good place to just let go. I think he was right. Being held in your arms in his own car instead of in a vet clinic with noise and smells and lights. It makes perfect sense to me. I am glad he is with you at home already, that was nice that the company was able to do that for you. Life is going to feel just wrong for a while, you will go through the motions, but it won't feel right and your house will feel empty. It is more than an emptiness though, for me it was like the joyfulness was sucked out. We all felt it, even Ollie. He took a long time to adjust. There is always a ying to the yang and for us with our pets sadly the ying is the pain of loss we have to endure after the yang of the tremendous love we have shared with them. I know your pain is crippling right now and you are reliving yesterday over and over, but just let yourself grieve in whatever way you need to and in time the grief will give way little by little to warm memories. You will have good days and bad and that is just what happens whatever way you handle it is the right way for you. Just know the love and compassion you gave to Cooper was wonderful and you should have no regrets. You were the best furparents Cooper could have ever had. Hugs.


----------



## RIstream

A final goodbye today. We were all very nervous about seeing Cooper this way. We didn’t want another bad image in our heads. We arrived early and they had a small sign up with his time, 1 pm, and his name, Cooper Benoit. I cried as soon as I saw it. They took us to a room to wait and it was very nice and peaceful. While we waited we looked at the special urns we could order if we wanted something different. We ended up ordering one that could be engraved. We put Cooper, Forever in our hearts. Then under that, Everyone loves Coopie. That is something we’ve said since he was a puppy. It was then time for us to see Coop. We went into a small room and he was in a small glass tray, laying on his side with his paws cutely tucked in. He was wrapped in a blanket and he looked so peaceful. They let us stay with him for as long as we wanted. We cried, stroked his hair, kissed and hugged him while saying our final thoughts to him. They asked if we had anything we wanted cremated with him. We brought a green hand towel that Coop’s breeder sent with him to us. He’s had it in his bed since the first day with us. So it’ll be with him forever. As we were leaving the room there was a painting of the rainbow bridge that said “until we meet again”... while we were waiting we all agreed that seeing him so peaceful helped. Our last images of him were right after he was struggling so much. This was better. They came back and got us so we could see them make a clay paw print for us. Then it was time. They took Coop back for cremation. An hour or so later it was all finished. When they came in We were really kind of startled. Somehow when you see him so peaceful and then have just ashes it really kind of finalized everything. But at that point, we were leaving with him and Coopie was coming home for good. We have him in a special place surrounded by pictures and things that remind us of how special he is. 
Everyone is different but for us, this was a special way to end the most horrific 3 days. 
I’m not sure when I’ll post again. I may need to as my heart is so broken I can feel the pain in my chest. I’m not sure. I just wanted all of you to hear about today’s peaceful ending. We owed you that. On a personal level I want to say thank you. If we didn’t have this forum to vent, ask advice or just talk I’m not sure how we would have made it, seriously. Your words of advice and encouragement are so appreciated. From the bottom of our hearts, thank you.
Please say one last prayer for Cooper...
Rest in the sweetest peace Coopie bear


----------



## krandall

Oh, I am so, SO sorry. I’ve been off the forum for a couple of days. All I can say is that you have been absolute troopers for Cooper, and have given the best last few months a dog could possibly have. I know it is still unbearably hard, but I hope that gives you SOME comfort. :grouphug:


----------



## krandall

I am so honored that you chose to share Coopie’s journey with us. i know it wasn’t easy, and I wish we were close enough to give you a hug. Of course we hope we hear from you when you feel up to it. But we also want YOU to do what feels right to YOU. Hugs.


----------



## RIstream

Thank you.... sharing was helpful for us too. It’s a special place with special people.


----------



## Molly120213

It sounds like the facility you went to did a beautiful job with Cooper and your last goodbye to him. I wish you all the best as you deal with your grief and healing from the loss of your dear Cooper. Thank you for sharing him with all of us.


----------



## Sheri

Thank you for sharing a bit of your precious Coopie with us.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

What a wonderful way to honor Cooper. Thank you so much for sharing Cooper's service with us, you described it so beautifully and I was able to picture it as if I was there. I think you honored your boy perfectly. You honored him in a way that was fitting for such a beloved little man. I really hope you keep in touch, but if you can't for a time we would certainly understand. Know we will be here anytime you are ready. Take good care of yourselves guys and thank you again for letting us have a little bit of Coopie in our lives too.


----------



## RIstream

Thanks again everyone. Ollie’s mom, a special thank you for taking time to help us. Your posts were always timely and so heartfelt. There were times that it felt like we were hanging on by a thread and then you’d say something that pulled us back. Really. Maybe it was meant to be that saw all of this and hopefully our boys are up there together.


----------



## RIstream

I’m lying in bed with tears. Coop should be lying between us, with his legs all over one of us. But I look down and he’s not there. I don’t feel his legs on mine. It’s hard to sleep. It’s so hard to be in this house that only a short time ago was so filled with Cooper’s love and now feels hollow. Especially in the family room and in bed at night. His pictures are everywhere and we haven’t moved a thing of his, we can’t. We still have his water bowl out with the water in it from when he took his last big drink just a short time before he passed. I’m not sure why we can’t empty it yet....
I just went back and read this whole thread from the beginning for the first time. I don’t know why. Maybe I was hoping for different answers and results. Maybe going back to the beginning makes it seem like Cooper is still here.
I read our very first post and I can’t believe it was only 4 months ago that all of this started. And now he’s gone. I can’t believe my sweet Cooper is gone. Why?!

I know this will get better some day but I don’t want to think about that time. I’m almost afraid of that time. I feel guilty thinking of times without Cooper and it being ok. I know Cooper always knew how much we loved him. We always made sure of that. No regrets there at all. I knew I loved him like crazy, I just didn’t realize how much until now.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Donna, thank you so much for your kind words. I am so glad I was able to help at times. I just wanted to talk to you about bedtime. I found it the absolute worst time. I couldn't even tell you how many sleepless nights I had. When you are just lying there your mind goes crazy. It is like a special kind of torture, no matter how much I tried to think about something else, my mind wouldn't let me. I would turn on the radio on my nightstand and tune in to late night talk shows to distract me. I guess that is normal, I don't know, but you are experiencing it too, so there must be something to it. I never did remove anything of Hersheys. His crate was still up next to Ollie's right up until we decided to get Quincy and brought him home. Ollie and Hersh shared toys dishes daybeds so that was easy, no reason to take them away. The weird thing is when we brought Quincy home, we kept calling him Hershey. He doesn't look anything like Hersh (that was on purpose), but poor little guy got Hersh all the time. It still happens once in a while. I think it is a process we just have to go through. You can't just accept such a huge tragedy right away. There is no on off switch for love and loss. I wish I could tell you I found a way to move past this painful time easier, but it is just a day by day thing. The crying, the pain in your heart, the emptiness is a necessary evil we have to deal with as if losing them isn't enough the feeling of loss goes on and on. It will get better slowly Donna. There is no quick fix, but it will hit you one day that you thought about him without tears. I hope you can begin to heal sooner than later, Cooper wouldn't want you to suffer because of him. He brought you joy he wouldn't want to bring you pain. Maybe tonight take one of his favorite toys to bed with you and put it on your nightstand. Coop would probably think that was pretty funny. Feel better soon Donna and Brian too. xoxo


----------



## RIstream

Ollie’s mom, thank you, again. I was feeling a little lost this morning. You’re right, Cooper wouldn’t want us unhappy. And he would probably get a kick out of us taking his toy to bed. Today was a tough day. We’re just missing him so much. It’s going to be a long process


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

It is a process, right now it seems like you will never feel anything but sadness when you think about Cooper, but the heart has a way of eventually letting us remember with fondness instead of pain. In all honesty though, I think we always miss them. I don't think that ever goes away, but the way we miss them and the feeling of missing them changes. It sounds cliche, but keeping busy is not such a bad idea. Allow yourself to get out and do things that make you happy, but avoid things you did with Coop right now. Do things you and Brian like to do as a couple, or try something new that you have always wanted to do but never have. If you can put things into your life that you can look forward to it helps a little to have that. I found when I was idle and my brain wasn't busy I was the saddest. When you have to think or do other things the sad thoughts don't creep in as easily. Like you said it is definitely a process. You will find what works best for you and helps. I am so sorry you have had such a tough day, I hope tomorrow is a little better. If not I am here to talk Donna. Hugs.


----------



## havix2!!

I am so sorry that Cooper is gone. I have not been able to look at this forum since you posted about his downturn and had not realized he was gone until I ventured to look today. Cooper was just a few weeks ahead of our Sadie in this terrible ordeal and I was afraid of what his next steps would be. You loved him fully and generously and without a doubt he knew that. He sounded like such a happy and joyful little guy. You spared him the fear of realizing he was so ill and gave him a full life right through to the end.
Having lost 4 dogs throughout my lifetime -although all reached old age - I believe you will never forget him no matter how many years go by. The love you shared will remain and, although it will take awhile, loving memories will overtake the terrible sadness and physical pain you have now. Your final tribute to him was exceptional.

Cooper taught you to love a nonhuman. Maybe when the time is right, you will be able to bring another nonhuman into your family. It would not diminish Cooper’s special place; his presence has expanded your capacity for loving and caring.The sweet being that he was would want you to share your lives with another.

Thank you for sharing Cooper’s story.


----------



## RIstream

Thank you again for your thoughts. Today marks a week since we lost Cooper. At this very hour, last week, Coop was beginning to struggle. I wish I wasn’t home tonight, it’s tough being here thinking about last week. 
We do feel a bit better when we think about Saturday and how our final goodbye went with Coop. He deserved it, and more. 
We’re doing ok but of course we’re missing him terribly.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Hi Donna, glad to hear from you. Cannot believe a week has gone by. Milestone days are tough. You sound a little better today though. Glad you are feeling better about Saturday, it sounded wonderful to me. Stay strong guys, hugs.


----------



## Marni

I have been moving house and off the forum for a while. I am very sorry you are going through this. When we get a dog we have entered into a sort of contract to love with all our hearts a being that probably won't outlive us (I am borrowing this from another poster). I sometimes tear up just thinking of losing one of mine. 

You are such good and kind doggie parent, that you feel as much pain as you do shows the depth of your devotion. I am hoping this first part of your painful grieving process is over soon. 

Thank you for sharing your experience with me.


----------



## RIstream

It was exactly one year ago today that we found out that Cooper had a tumor. The next 4 months were hell. We think about him and miss him every day. Our puppy, Ollie is truly a gift from above and we love him so much but we still have a piece of our heart that hurts with missing Coop. Just thinking about him a bit more today....


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

I cannot believe it is a year ago you got the diagnosis about Cooper. Such a devastating day, I am sure you are replaying it and remembering everything. Why do we do that to ourselves? I did the same thing on Hershey’s anniversary of his illness and passing which all took place in a few short days. I relived that week all over again. It was awful. Getting Quincy and enjoying his puppy antics and the fun of he and Ollie bonding and playing I thought I had moved past the grieving. It took me by surprise, like a slap in the face. I will be ready for it the next time. There are other dates that are hard though too. Birthdays, the date we brought him home. Quincy’s gotcha day is coming up in March and I am not looking forward to it. I know I will be spending a lot of time that day looking at his pictures and videos. I will cry, but I will smile too. Mostly I will just miss him terribly. I feel your pain you guys so much and I am so sorry today is so hard. Love is a double edged sword. So much joy and so much pain. I am so glad you have your little Ollie, he will help to heal your heart and remember Coop with warm thoughts and less pain. Hugs to you all.


----------



## krandall

I know how hard it was for you to lose Cooper, but I feel so blessed to have been instrumental, in some small way, for sending you and Ollie in each other's directions. I do think it was a match made in Heaven! <3


----------



## RIstream

Ollie"s Mom said:


> I cannot believe it is a year ago you got the diagnosis about Cooper. Such a devastating day, I am sure you are replaying it and remembering everything. Why do we do that to ourselves? I did the same thing on Hershey's anniversary of his illness and passing which all took place in a few short days. I relived that week all over again. It was awful. Getting Quincy and enjoying his puppy antics and the fun of he and Ollie bonding and playing I thought I had moved past the grieving. It took me by surprise, like a slap in the face. I will be ready for it the next time. There are other dates that are hard though too. Birthdays, the date we brought him home. Quincy's gotcha day is coming up in March and I am not looking forward to it. I know I will be spending a lot of time that day looking at his pictures and videos. I will cry, but I will smile too. Mostly I will just miss him terribly. I feel your pain you guys so much and I am so sorry today is so hard. Love is a double edged sword. So much joy and so much pain. I am so glad you have your little Ollie, he will help to heal your heart and remember Coop with warm thoughts and less pain. Hugs to you all.


I understand completely. We have a few upcoming dates that will be as hard or more so but we do have times where we just smile. Especially when Ollie does something that reminds us of Coop or we see a funny picture again. Thank god for Ollie. He's helped us heal so much.


----------



## RIstream

krandall said:


> I know how hard it was for you to lose Cooper, but I feel so blessed to have been instrumental, in some small way, for sending you and Ollie in each other's directions. I do think it was a match made in Heaven! <3


It was no small way! Without you we would never have had a chance to get Ollie. Some things happen for a reason and our connection with you is one of them, like fate. That's why Ollie's official name is Arborway's Oliver Twist of Fate. We can't wait for you to meet him (and us) again soon! He is amazing!


----------



## gelbergirl

Same here. Getting the news about the cancer was surreal.
I think about my little Henry everyday.
I do not have a dog right now, as I have moved and am now caring for my elderly parents.
Oh, how they loved and enjoyed Henry. Especially my Dad and the afternoon naps they took on the couch together!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I think many of us know how you feel. It's so hard to lose a loved pet and it leaves a hole in your heart. I'm so glad that you have another lovebug to help fill this hole.


----------



## RIstream

Today is one year since we lost Coop. I can’t believe a year has gone by. We’ve been thinking about Coop a lot in the past few days and today has been very hard. More than a few tears. It still hurts and we miss him so much. Thank god for our little Ollie. He’s been extra snuggly today. I think these little guys just know when you need a little extra love...


----------



## Tere

Hugs to you and your wonderful memories of a great dog. It's hard to believe how quick things change. I'm happy to hear that Ollie gave extra love today. 
Shadow and I wish you guys many happy years with Ollie!


----------



## krandall

RIstream said:


> Today is one year since we lost Coop. I can't believe a year has gone by. We've been thinking about Coop a lot in the past few days and today has been very hard. More than a few tears. It still hurts and we miss him so much. Thank god for our little Ollie. He's been extra snuggly today. I think these little guys just know when you need a little extra love...


Lots of hugs for you two. I'm sure there will always be a Coop shaped hole in your heart, but the edges will soften with time, and Ollie will do his very best to help you through the tough days! ❤


----------



## RIstream

Absolutely Karen, Coop left a hole that will never fully recover. We smile more and laugh at the stuff Ol does the same and the stuff he does that Coop never did. We say to Ol “ your brother never did that” lol.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

I remember that dreaded anniversary like it was yesterday and my heart goes out to you knowing full well how painful that day is. So unavoidable all those painful special days that make the bad come flooding back, but some good comes flooding back too. I have decided all that hurt is just the leftover love you never got to give that is reserved just for them. It just builds up and explodes out on those bad days. Sometimes it happens for no reason at all, from out of nowhere memories come and so do the tears. Thank goodness we all have our other little lovebugs to give us what we need to get through and remember how lucky we were and how lucky we are. Some people have never had the leftover love pain. We are privileged to have it.


----------



## ShamaMama

You guys do make me cry . . . Thinking of both of you since I followed the Hershey and Cooper stories so closely. Thinking of everyone else on this forum who has lost a pet. Why can't dogs live longer? I'll give Shama an extra cuddle tonight . . .


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

https://www.goodthingsguy.com/opinion/why-dogs-live-shorter-lives/. This article about a little boys explanation of why dogs die younger than us is one of the most touching I have read.


----------



## RIstream

Very well said Ollie’ Mom, as always. Thank you ❤


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Thank you and you are so welcome. I hope today is better for you all. Give that little Oliver cutie pie a big cuddle from me and our Ollie and Quince send lots of puppy kisses.


----------

